# Puppysitting!



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

I am having a great day looking after my brother's 5 month old Hungarian Vizsla!

It's a beautiful day here, the sun is out and the breeze is cool. We just went for a walk.

Everyone we pass stops to talk to me about her 

I rekon if you were really shy this is a great, un-intimidating (is that even a word? :lol way of talking to people. they just rave on about how cute she is and start talking about their own dogs etc. It was nice.

So those of you who have trouble talking to people, get a dog! Just easy, small talk for a few minutes and then you move on.

We just played in the sprinkler and are now chilling out with a cider.

Moments like this make life worth living.

:2thumbs:


----------



## Banned (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow!  A five month old Viszla!  You will have your hands full for sure .  They have a lot of energy, but are really cool dogs once you train them.  

I've always been a believer that dogs are great for getting people out.  In fact, when my previous dogs died, I knew I needed another one to even have a reason to get up some days.  They do far more for me than I do for them.  Another option is a baby, but, I'm not so good with babies.  I can handle 50 dogs at once, but I can't handle one baby for ten minutes :lol:.

How long are you looking after her for, and what's her name?


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Hehe yep she sure is a handful but i've been playing with her a lot and right now she is sleeping next to me. With her head on my lap of course. She always has to have a little bit touching you.

I am scared of babies so would also not like that haha. Also i am single soooo :lol:

I am only looking after her for today. My brother has gone to a music festival and thought i might like her company for the day 

Her name is cheddar :teehee:


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Here she is trying to fit on the chair. Hopefully this attachment works....


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2010)

Cheddar! That is a great name! 
I can't quite picture what a Vizsla looks like, looks like I'll have to try to find a picture on-line.  
Have a wonderful time puppysitting. I sort of miss having a dog, they are such terrific companions.
Enjoy

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Thanks for the picture, now I don't have to go searching. She is adorable!


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Hehe she is Murray, i might have to steal her from my bro!

I'll take a pic of her face when she wakes up.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

heh now she is snoring. so cute!


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2010)

She's pretty big too, for a puppy. Her paws must be ginormous! Is her coat really silky feeling? It looks very smooth.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

Ooh, I love puppy snores!


----------



## Domo (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha yes her paws are massive. When she was brand new her paws were so out of proportion to the rest of her. It was adorable.

She has lost that super silky feeling that she had when she was a new puppy, but shes still soft. Her head and ears are still silky though.

I love her.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

Domo said:


> I am having a great day looking after my brother's 5 month old Hungarian Vizsla!



I think you've been conned. I'm pretty sure a Vizsla is a Toyota hybrid.


----------



## Domo (Feb 27, 2010)

:lol: Last time you called her a kind of salami.

We just had a nap on the couch :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

Domo said:


> :lol: Last time you called her a kind of salami.



That's right. The Toyota Salami and the Toyota Vizsla are slightly different models, like the Honda Civic and the Honda Accord.

Try some Turtle Wax on that Vizsla.


----------



## Banned (Feb 27, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Try some Turtle Wax on that Vizsla.


 
Hey!  Don't be takin' any wax from me, buster!


----------



## Domo (Feb 27, 2010)

Turtle you should bring out some kind of puppy wax to make them shiny!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2010)

In Canada, we call that process "bronzing" but it's more commonly used with baby shoes than with pets.


----------

